# do CFL bulbs work ok with vert?



## labratlee (Jul 21, 2015)

hey there,

just finished my first grow.. It was a kinda make it up as you go along, but came out ok. I was using a 300w dual spectrum CFL as the plants started to stop vertical growth, I added a 105w cfl vertically, dangling vertically below the horizontal 300w.. Wich sat nicely between the four plants. I noticed it made a big difference.. So I swapped the bulbs round, giving me th 300w vertically and tho 105w horizontally above.
this all got me thinking about growing vertically. I have just germinated some more seeds. I'm growin autoflowers.. Same as first grow but this time I'm growing "think different" from Dutch passion, they are super high yeilding and big plants for autos.
I am thinking of creating a vertical scrog net type thing that is kinda circular around the bulb and training the plants around. My tent is only small.. 80cmx80cmx160cm high. I would like to convert to hps for flowering.. But temps are hig here for the next few months. I'm wondering if this system would work better than horizontal with my 300 w plus my 105w cfl as I could train them to stay nice and close to the bulbs.
I am thinking of getting a dimmable ballast and just running a 250w hps instead.. I have a feeling the yeild will be much better and the 250 w hps would be cool enough not to be a problem.. Id upgrade to 400-600w in the colder months.
so basically I have a few simple questions that some of you guys might be able to answer and also feel free to throw any thoughts or ideas at me. Lol.

would autoflowers (think different in particular) suit this grow method?

would a 250w hps be better than the 400watts of cfl I all ready have?

does this method work with cfl's?

had anyone got experience with autos and vertical scrog type set up?

cheers peoples

peace


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 21, 2015)

it's possible that a 250 watt might be too much for that space. use photoperiod strains


----------



## labratlee (Jul 21, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> it's possible that a 250 watt might be too much for that space. use photoperiod strains


ok cool. Iv already germinated my autos, do u think a horizontal grow with scrog then? Also stick with CFL or change to hps? I know people with same size tent and extraction as me that run 400w hps horizontal. Iv got so many ideas and options..i just wanna get max yeild obviously.. Vertical grow seems to be the way for that. My net grow will be photo period.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 21, 2015)

labratlee said:


> ok cool. Iv already germinated my autos, do u think a horizontal grow with scrog then? Also stick with CFL or change to hps? I know people with same size tent and extraction as me that run 400w hps horizontal. Iv got so many ideas and options..i just wanna get max yeild obviously.. Vertical grow seems to be the way for that. My net grow will be photo period.


Alright. It was just an opinion. If others managed to pull it off I say do it with the 250. One more thing... have you considered running the net along the walls of the tent and just tie the plants back?


----------



## labratlee (Jul 21, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Alright. It was just an opinion. If others managed to pull it off I say do it with the 250. One more thing... have you considered running the net along the walls of the tent and just tie the plants back?


yeah of course.. Opinions are greatly received.. Sorry if it sounded like it wasn't lol. I hate text speak.. Its so hard to interpret how it was said by the person wrighting it. I appreciate your advice mate. Yea, I had thought abou netting the walls of the thnt, that would prob be best actually, your right. Only thing is.. If I stick with my CFL due to finance's, then the plants might be to far from the bulb. If I do goo to hps then I think netting the walls of the tent will be spot on.

cheers


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Jul 22, 2015)

labratlee said:


> yeah of course.. Opinions are greatly received.. Sorry if it sounded like it wasn't lol. I hate text speak.. Its so hard to interpret how it was said by the person wrighting it. I appreciate your advice mate. Yea, I had thought abou netting the walls of the thnt, that would prob be best actually, your right. Only thing is.. If I stick with my CFL due to finance's, then the plants might be to far from the bulb. If I do goo to hps then I think netting the walls of the tent will be spot on.
> 
> cheers


I admit I hadn't made myself undersood. Anyway, go with the HID lamp method. You can run a magnetic ballast and still be within a very limited budget. Plus you get more for your buck as far as kWh goes too. I've done something similar in a tighter space with a 150 watt hps and mh and I've found tying back plants to be a hassle. Plus I broke a top. So be careful. Again my two cents. What strains are you going to run?


----------



## labratlee (Jul 22, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I admit I hadn't made myself undersood. Anyway, go with the HID lamp method. You can run a magnetic ballast and still be within a very limited budget. Plus you get more for your buck as far as kWh goes too. I've done something similar in a tighter space with a 150 watt hps and mh and I've found tying back plants to be a hassle. Plus I broke a top. So be careful. Again my two cents. What strains are you going to run?


yeah that's cool mate.. I would like to run a hps, I will get a dimable ballast and run it at 250, if the temps sre cool enough then I can run more power. I'm growing 2x think different and 1 red poison. Id like to think I could aim for a gram per watt if I got it all right. I might even add another think different. My first grow was four plants.. But I'm thinking that TD are pretty big plants, I don't wanna be over crowded. What do you recon? Go for 4 plants trained round the outside or stick with 3? I dunno how big TD grow.. But they look big for autos. I was thinking 3 would work nice as I can have a pland on each wall, leaving the door clear so I can get in to train , trim etc. If four plants will fit and give me bigger yeild then I will. I'm just not sure if it would be worth it having only a 250o w hps.


----------



## harris hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

CFL's do work can buy ones 650 watts or less. and low cost - some CFL's are equal to HM's. Many use cfl's in germination, seedling and vegation stages of growth


----------



## labratlee (Jul 23, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> CFL's do work can buy ones 650 watts or less. and low cost - some CFL's are equal to HM's. Many use cfl's in germination, seedling and vegation stages of growth


yeah.. My last grow was cfl grow but more of a horizontal grow. Iv got a 300watt and a 105 watt.. I'm thinking that a lower watt hps would be cooler and much more productive.


----------



## harris hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

labratlee said:


> yeah.. My last grow was cfl grow but more of a horizontal grow. Iv got a 300watt and a 105 watt.. I'm thinking that a lower watt hps would be cooler and much more productive.


CFL's are GREAT for sidelighting the 500 watter are very good ($32.00) ONLY USE 105 ENGERY. ---- can grow 6 oz's + with CFL's


----------

